# Why can't I throw a cast net from a boat?



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Title says it all, I have a 6 foot bait net and I can get it to open just fine when throwing in the grass for practice or off the shore/dock. Take it out in the bay throwing on schools of bait and it's like I'm taking a bunched up cast net and just throwing it at them hoping to knock them out. Anyone else have this problem when they first started throwing from a boat?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Bait-fever, like buck-fever. Relax and slow down the cast. Also remember the net has to have time in air to open. You'll get it. I still throw a banana every once in a while.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

You need a bigger net from the boat just because you are usually in deeper water. The other thing would be balance and getting enough umphh in it. Braceing feet well before you throw.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

flukedaddy said:


> You need a bigger net from the boat just because you are usually in deeper water. The other thing would be balance and getting enough umphh in it. Braceing feet well before you throw.


I was thinking the same thing. When your on land your not thinking about your footing. when your on the boat for a wile your gonna think about your footing and balance. the land is not moving under you like the boat is. keep it up you will get there!:thumbsup:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I know I need a bigger net, I will get one soon. Normally I wear flip flops in the boat but yesterday I wore shoes to see if that would help with the balance. I just don't use a cast net enough to justify spending $200 on one. I was thinking a 10' net from Academy or Wally World would suit my bait needs.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, your ahead of me. I cant get one to open 3/4 of the time from land. Never even bothered from a boat. I bought one of those cast net thrower things that clips to your net. It really works! Opens great 19/20 times, but it scares the hell out of the bait! So I still catch nothing... Gave up last year. So I am going to be a total hypocrite and say "Keep at it". haha


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't throw at the bait throw over them, if I had to guess you see the bait and throw directly at it and your net doesn't have time to open, when you see bait throw in that General direction but throw it in the air. I have the same problem with an 8 and 12 ft net only I throw perfect in the yard or off a dock practicing, I try and aim I'm lucky to get a banana 3/4 s of the time. Now I see bait and just sling the net in the air in that direction and it has helped tremendously.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

+1 bigger net 10' is a good all around net check out Brunsons net company they have a net that throws very well for $100.00 they will even dip the lead line for you. I have one if you wanna check it out. Here is how I throw a net good luck.


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

From experience, you must take off the button up shirt first! 

When you decide to throw a 10 or 12 foot net there is enough weight associated with it, to pull even my fat a$$ overboard when the net has already caught your buttons.

Grr. Bad experience happened once. Never again! 

I agree, throw in the direction and not at the bait and all should end better than it has.

Let us know how it works out for you?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Reel Sick said:


> +1 bigger net 10' is a good all around net check out Brunsons net company they have a net that throws very well for $100.00 they will even dip the lead line for you. I have one if you wanna check it out. Here is how I throw a net good luck.


I saw that video the beginning of the year and it has worked well for me from dock/shore. I'll just start taking the boat out and throwing till I get it right. And I'll look at those nets, what brand are the 10' nets at Academy?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> Bait-fever, like buck-fever. Relax and slow down the cast. Also remember the net has to have time in air to open. You'll get it. I still throw a banana every once in a while.


You beat me to it lol. Shouldn't have footing issues with a six foot net unless you're casting from a jon boat or kayak. Nerves are probably the issue here.

Calm down, slow down and make a good cast.

Try this...have a tennis ball at your feet when practicing in the yard. Kick it and try netting it in motion or if ya have kids, tell them to roll it past you while you try to catch it. Now you're not focusing on opening the net but on catching something with the net.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You don't even have to "make up" a 6' or 8' net but when you go to the 10 footers you will have to learn how to make them up to get a good throw all the time.

I throw an 8' net off the dock from my wheelchair but I have been throwing nets a very long time..!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> I throw an 8' net off the dock from my wheelchair but I have been throwing nets a very long time..!!


Now that's some skill right there, I would be in the water in no time flat!:thumbup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Release down, not towards the horizon. Remember, your'e higher in a boat. Measure the gunnel height and replicate it on land. Stand on a bucket whatever. 
The higher you throw, the net will will be closing more up by the time it hits the water.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

So I figured out one of the main reasons of it not opening up. I re-watched the video and instantly realized what I was doing wrong. I was skipping the step of holding the net in my mouth. Whoops...

But that tennis ball idea sounds pretty good, I'm goin to try that!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I was looking at the Brunson nets online and found a 10' net with 5/8 mesh. Is 5/8 a good size for menhaden?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I was looking at the Brunson nets online and found a 10' net with 5/8 mesh. Is 5/8 a good size for menhaden?


5/8 is plenty I use a 1/2 and have no problems. Lots better than a mullet net and gilling them.


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

flukedaddy said:


> You need a bigger net from the boat just because you are usually in deeper water. The other thing would be balance and getting enough umphh in it. Braceing feet well before you throw.


I agree with the balancing issue..in a boat you are probably over-compensating for the movement of the boat causing your throw pattern to be off..your stance is a bit different on land than in a boat. Keep up the practice...you'll get it in no time.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

At least you can throw one. I cant even get mine to land right in the yard. I got fed up with it and packed it away. It has never seen water. Oh well, one of these days I will pull it out and try again.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Breeze said:


> At least you can throw one. I cant even get mine to land right in the yard. I got fed up with it and packed it away. It has never seen water. Oh well, one of these days I will pull it out and try again.


I feel ya man, I use it very seldom but when I do it sucks when I can't get what I want. I'm not big on castin for mullet but I might need to if I want to catch big stripers this winter. Not sure if the bait man will have live mullet in February.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I was looking at the Brunson nets online and found a 10' net with 5/8 mesh. Is 5/8 a good size for menhaden?


I bought the Seamaster 10' 3/8 mesh 1lb per foot of lead item # in catalog 494 for $99.95. Also when you throw, kind of throw down like stated above and last but not least hold your pinky finger just a second longer so the back of the net opens. Im no pro im just a computer guy who loves to fish. Hope this helps if you wanna check my net out you can stop by sometime and throw it. Good luck tight lines


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

If you learn how to throw it wrong, it's a hard habit to break. Kinda like a bad golf swing. When you do it right, throwing becomes more of a toss. And yes, the yard is much different than on a boat. Try and net the dog running around for practice, a moving target. 
Find an old Pro and ask for advice.Then practice until you are fed up, and try again the next day. It will finally click and become second nature. You won't even think about it. 

I had to totally change my style after being coached by a Master and several years of frustration. End result was throwing a perfect 11 footer off my shoulder, titty deep while wading. 
Mr. Alton Boyd that ran Boyd's Radiator service years ago taught me in the parking lot. He was something else with a cast net!


----------

